# I think she like her vibrator more than my....



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

So I bought her a high end rabbit with a lot of different settings, modes etc. 

We have always had great sex but frequency is low, I 

I love watching her use it and or me using it on her. After 5 -10 minutes she begs for me to enter her after which she says things like "I love your xxx better". 

She has made jokes that lead me to believe she likes the Vibrator better and I am cool with that. when god starts inventing men with vibrating penises that can also simultaneously vibrate her clit with rabbit ears then I will be nervouse..lol. until then I am fine with it. In fact I would love for her to use it more when we are together a mutual madturbation session or as an appetizer but I think the like the romantic part of lovemaking. For a number of reasons I would love for her to be honest.

I have read on another forum where women openly admit that their best orgasms come from masturbation, either by hand or with toy. I have not seen such honesty on this site. Is it to protect fragile Male egos or is it just hard for women to admit to themselves or on a forum like this?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I love a real man's throbbing tool!

_Lilith-_


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

think positive said:


> So I bought her a high end rabbit with a lot of different settings, modes etc.
> 
> We have always had great sex but frequency is low, I
> 
> ...


People do say that some, but the point is with women just having an orgasm isn't what it's all about. I mean that's one thing and it's pretty easy to do that masturbating or using toys. But that's not the main thing women want from a man. They like the affection and attention probably more. And they can't get that from a vibrator.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife (to my knowledge) only uses the vibrator I got her with PIV. I recently got her one of those air pulse “suction” toys because the reviews I have seen were like, “Don’t need men no more!” “I threw my man in the trash where he belongs now that I have this.” and many more along those lines.

So I was like hey if there was a male equivalent of that I would plug it right in and wear it out. Am curious to see what she thinks of it but she still hasn’t tried it yet.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

"
*I think she like her vibrator more than my...."*

Probably.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Whew... read this just in time to cancel that Amazon order...


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

think positive said:


> So I bought her a high end rabbit with a lot of different settings, modes etc.


Brand and model please? There are some of us who would love to see our wives become more in tune with their own sexuality, believing, perhaps misguidedly, that they could then understand our own needs just a little bit better.

And you spoke of her using it as a prelude to intercourse. That sounds like the holy grail, again, to some of us. 

I believe that, again, for some of us, less-frequent but *wanted* intimacy, our wives saying things like you said yours did, basically "I want you *NOW*!", would be the best trade we'd ever made. Of course, we'd also selfishly be hoping the frequency go up too. I'm no saint. 

So what's your issue again?


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Toys are great. My wife has a simple vibrator and she has a couple “real-feel” dildos (different sizes). But less is more as they say. We break them out every once in a while, and because of that, the pleasure is a lot more heightened. In our experience, when she masturbates with her larger dildo she ends up having multiple orgasms during sex. You’d think that would be her go-to. Instead she wants variety, she wants surprise. If I were you, I’d work on frequency. If you can make sex a more regular occurrence, the toys would likewise get used more often. It would open more doors to a lot of things actually. 

I’d be careful about getting the pulse of other forums and applying that sort of anecdotal evidence as “written in stone.” Women are mysterious creatures and have a wide variety of experiences and tastes. 

My advice, when a woman says she likes your c*ck better, believe her and proceed accordingly.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Brand and model please? There are some of us who would love to see our wives become more in tune with their own sexuality, believing, perhaps misguidedly, that they could then understand our own needs just a little bit better.
> 
> And you spoke of her using it as a prelude to intercourse. That sounds like the holy grail, again, to some of us.
> 
> ...


This won’t help your situation brother, sorry.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

DudeInProgress said:


> This won’t help your situation brother, sorry.


Yes, it was partly in jest. But we can all have our fantasies.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

think positive said:


> I have read on another forum where women openly admit that their best orgasms come from masturbation, either by hand or with toy.* I have not seen such honesty on this site.* Is it to protect fragile Male egos or is it just hard for women to admit to themselves or on a forum like this?


What makes you think those women were being honest? I don't think the women on this forum are too concerned with protecting fragile male egos. 

Why are you so interested in polling women, anyway? You only have to be concerned with one.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Don't dwell on it. Just keep stretching her imagination with more toys and role play.

Her being receptive is a perk. Don't overthink it!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> People do say that some, but the point is with women just having an orgasm isn't what it's all about. I mean that's one thing and it's pretty easy to do that masturbating or using toys. But that's not the main thing women want from a man. They like the affection and attention probably more. And they can't get that from a vibrator.


Thank you.

We men all wish this to be mostly true.

_Are Dee_-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

On TAM, men seem either obsessed with pleasing their mate, or ignoring her needs altogether. 

Such is the popular narrative. Most couples find _some _happiness, in between the two extremes.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Don't dwell on it. Just keep stretching her imagination with more toys and role play.
> 
> Her being receptive is a perk. Don't overthink it!


Stretching?


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

think positive said:


> I have not seen such honesty on this site. Is it to protect fragile Male egos or is it just hard for women to admit to themselves or on a forum like this?


The orgasm from a buzzing hard as sheet rock fake penis, length and girth of your choosing, is amazing, not gonna lie. But it’s not going to kiss you or hold you or make googly eyes at you. Men just have that magic and when they got their game right, lord have mercy! 

I don’t think men should feel threatened by plastic wieners or buzzing rabbits but I know that some do. Don’t do that to yourselves. 

Man > Vibrator. 💯


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife (to my knowledge) only uses the vibrator I got her with PIV. I recently got her one of those air pulse “suction” toys because the reviews I have seen were like, “Don’t need men no more!” “I threw my man in the trash where he belongs now that I have this.” and many more along those lines.
> 
> So I was like hey if there was a male equivalent of that I would plug it right in and wear it out. Am curious to see what she thinks of it but she still hasn’t tried it yet.


That's harsh, isn't it? Fear not. Women want to be held and loved.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

SunCMars said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We men all wish this to be mostly true.
> 
> _Are Dee_-


Of course I failed to mention they can get the love and affection from a dog. 

Sincerely yours, 
Old lady with a vibrator and a dog.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Of course I failed to mention they can get the love and affection from a dog.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> Old lady with a vibrator and a dog.


Don't make me write what I'm thinking!

Uh, no.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> Stretching?


That double entendre occurred to me as I clicked post, but I let it go.....

You're quick on the uptake! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> That's harsh, isn't it? Fear not. Women want to be held and loved.


I thought it was funny. I am excited for anything that can help my wife enjoy sex more within the boundaries of our monogamous relationship. Not threatened by toys in the slightest.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

The best course of action is to attend to your spouse’s sexual needs as best you can and, if your relationship is in a good place, those will be returned to you. Those needs run in a spectrum from vanilla to “damn why didn’t you tell me you wanted that, you freaky b*tch!” Most of it is contextual - masturbation because you simply want some release and masturbation in front of your spouse are the same actions but very different in context. Too often we limit ourselves and engage in this endless hoop-jumping trying to find out what it is rattling around in the other persons brain – what is it they desire; how can I know that so I can please them and fulfill their urges? 

Ultimately, it’s wanting to know more about them, it’s incredibly intimate. In fact, if you’re given the keys to the dark recesses, it’s one of the ultimate levels of intimacy. I really think there’s a lot less variance between what men want and what women want – though there may be in how those desires are expressed. If we share them, we want our sexual desires known without the fear of being seen as strange and we want the things we want to be accepted by our spouses. 

Then we want to get physical with it, of course...


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

think positive said:


> I have read on another forum where women openly admit that their best orgasms come from masturbation, either by hand or with toy. I have not seen such honesty on this site. Is it to protect fragile Male egos or is it just hard for women to admit to themselves or on a forum like this?


I just think one cares.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I always find myself amused with the reviews for such products on Amazon. For example:



> Good until the charge didn’t last as long and finally just stopped charging at all. Only had it for 2 months.


Now let me translate this for those that don't fully understand. This is likely a review written by a husband that made the purchase and became increasingly frustrated that the device would not hold a charge. Being the husband, he likely kept the charging cables among the rest of his computer gadgets and failed to provide them to his wife. He would charge it and use it briefly for ten minutes thinking that the vibrator would hold the charge since the instructions likely claimed that each charge would last for up to an hour of continuous use. Upon pulling this vibrator out of the nightstand he probably discovered that the remaining charge only lasted a few minutes and then after recharging it only lasted for one use and the next time it was completely dead. 

The reality is that his wife was using it without him. She tried to avoid the temptation of fully draining the batteries but I guess she couldn't resist. She likely couldn't find the charging cable and didn't want to give herself away by allowing the husband to discover the device recharging unexpectedly. So after two months the husband probably got frustrated and threw this in the trash. The wife probably cried in silence as it was loaded into the garbage truck and hauled away. A perfectly good vibrated with a battery that actually lasted much longer than the husband would ever know.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

SunCMars said:


> Don't make me write what I'm thinking!
> 
> Uh, no.


My dog is not interested in my goings on, don't worry!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> I thought it was funny. I am excited for anything that can help my wife enjoy sex more within the boundaries of our monogamous relationship. Not threatened by toys in the slightest.


You, my dear, are a REAL MAN!


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

think positive said:


> I have not seen such honesty on this site.


Different women, different truths. 

Personally, I'd much rather have the real thing.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

So Married said:


> Different women, different truths.
> Personally, I'd much rather have the real thing.


I think the real thing is the goal and I also think there are a lot of roads to get there. By incorporating fantasy, toys, talk and good communication, we can explore all those roads, learn new things about each other along the way and enjoy them to their fullest/most personal at the end. My three cents...


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

My hands down favorite orgasm is having sex doggy style while I use a vibraters on my clit. 

The only other orgasm that compares is when I haven’t had sex in a really long time, then every tough and sensation is heightened.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> My hands down favorite orgasm is having sex doggy style while I use a vibraters on my clit.


Sounds like a winner - you just have to keep exploring.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

FlaviusMaximus said:


> Sounds like a winner - you just have to keep exploring.


Once you taste the cream of the crop it’s hard to enjoy anything less. That’s why I use that technique very sparingly... can’t get too spoiled.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Once you taste the cream of the crop it’s hard to enjoy anything less. That’s why I use that technique very sparingly... can’t get too spoiled.


I think that’s a great way to look at it. When we come back to something we both really get off on, it can seem new again. I’ve always thought there was a correlation between the frequency of sex and the variety in sex - more of one equals more of the other. It’s why we don’t use toys all the time, but we always look forward to when we do. Same for role-playing, etc.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Each woman has similarities but a lot of different tastes and proclivities.

I am Mrs. Conan's toy and playground. She is definitely not interested in anything else. I tried for fun and got shot down.😋

OP, if your Lady and you are both having fun and enjoying each other, quit worrying.

P.S. I have been rendering Mrs. Conan senseless for nearing 30 years and I doubt a toy is going to do better than something resembling a grand mal accompanied by animalistic grunts, eye rolling and the countless times she has thrown her head back in ecstasy with her mouth open and eyes closed.

I can keep her suspended in mid air while I do it (keep your strength up men) and there is a lot to having a masculine form attached to what is penetrating her that definitely adds to the erotic excitement.😉


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

My wife has her best, longest orgasms using a vibrator, doesn't bother me at all. Love watching her use it and I am so glad she gets lots of pleasure from it. She is free to use anytime she wants, whether I am around or not.


----------



## Giannaapom (Jun 18, 2021)

This is normal. The vibrator is designed to make up for what a woman lacks when having sex with a man. More than 70% of women are stimulated to orgasm because their bodies are only predisposed to one kind of orgasm, the clitoral orgasm. The vibrator can be used during classical sex or as foreplay. My wife and I like to combine vaginal sex with the use of anal ese because double penetration often leads to the most vivid orgasm for both man and woman. Don't worry about it. Her love of the vibrator doesn't mean she'll give up sex with you.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

think positive said:


> So I bought her a high end rabbit with a lot of different settings, modes etc.
> 
> We have always had great sex but frequency is low, I
> 
> ...





think positive said:


> So I bought her a high end rabbit with a lot of different settings, modes etc.
> 
> We have always had great sex but frequency is low, I
> 
> ...


You're sending mixed messages.

It sounds like you want to start a debate about the perceived fragility of the male ego and you're attempting to push buttons to do that.

Is that the question?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We have our share. Of all the high quality stuff we have the funny part is that it’s the $35 Amazon rabbit that can make her brains leak out her ears. Man that thing is awesome. On a non-orgasmic but very interesting interaction note is those sleeve things that make you look like a Coke can... talk about some moaning and heavy breathing. She never says no to that thing.....never 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣.

It would never cross my mind to ask her where her best come from ... I just want us to have a good time with each other. I don’t understand people having hang ups about any of it. That doesn’t even make sense. Perhaps you don’t squeeze your Johnson any harder than your wife’s vagina can so you don’t upset her? Sounds strange.....


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> That's harsh, isn't it? Fear not. Women want to be held and loved.


This generalization is not universal. My wife couldn’t care less about being “held” or “loved” during or after sex. If I’ve had a big O it’s strictly me that wants to hold her. She tolerates it.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> On a non-orgasmic but very interesting interaction note is those sleeve things that make you look like a Coke can... talk about some moaning and heavy breathing.


I thought about getting one of those, like keep length pretty much the same but go to like 6” girth or something maybe even bigger. I’m guessing my wife wouldn’t want to try it and she doesn’t get drunk very often so...

+1 on the cheap Amazon rabbit. I bought the highest rated small one on there and she loves it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

gr8ful1 said:


> This generalization is not universal. My wife couldn’t care less about being “held” or “loved” during or after sex. If I’ve had a big O it’s strictly me that wants to hold her. She tolerates it.


A lot of women like to be held and loved but not limited to when it's leading to sex or after sex. One of the main gripes I've heard from women over my lifetime is the only time he's affectionate to me is when he wants sex.

What would happen if you tried to hold her not around sex?


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> What would happen if you tried to hold her not around sex?


She definitely likes to be caressed with a soft touch b/c it helps mitigate the pain she has from a car incident. Other than that, she’s like a cat that simply doesn’t desire affection, but will tolerate it when needed.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

a lot has to do with personal anatomy.
some women can not easily have an orgasm from PIV sex. for them, a good vibrator is pretty much essential.

there are some gimmicks a man can try. french ticklers. they make a vibrating ring that you put on the base of your ****. they have sheathes you can put over your penis to make it longer and fatter. 

it is good that your wife is honest with you, ant that you are taking it the proper way but maybe you can use the knowledge that she is enjoying that vibrator a lot to improve your normal sex life together.


----------

